#  Chat Ecke >   Joghurt >

## Justitia

Da das Thema Joghurt ja doch irgendwie ganz interessant zu sein scheint, können wir uns gern hierüber unterhalten. Da dies aber nicht mehr so gut zu Pilzinfektion passt, fand ich die Chatecke passender. 
Die letzte Äußerung von Wheelchairpower zu dem Thema war:  

> Zitat: von *katzograph*    _is ja erstaunlich, wieviel Gesprächsstoff so eine kleine Menge Joghurt liefern kann. Ich bin begeistert._  
> So ist es, wenn man überzeugt davon ist, dass der Joghurt zucker frei ist, dann sollte man sich erstmal genauer darüber informieren. Oder?

  
Erst mal habe ich nie behauptet, dass der Joghurt zuckerfrei ist. Ich habe nur behauptet, dass kein Zucker zugesetzt wurde. 
Natürlich hat mich interessiert, was für Zucker das denn sein könnte. Naheliegend war ja irgendwie der Milchzucker. Dagegen sprach aber die "Erlaubnis" diesen speziellen Joghurt (LC1) auch bei Laktoseintolleranz verzehren zu dürfen. 
Bei weiterer Recherche bin ich dann hier hin gelangt: http://www.foodplaner.de/naehrwerte....benzucker.html 
Unter Einfachzucker steht da ganz klar 0g. (den Unterschied zwischen LC1 pur und LC1 mild habe ich übrigens auch nicht ausmachen können). 
Kann natürlich sein, dass es sich bei der Angabe des Zuckergehaltes um Milchzucker handelt, der trotz Unverträglichkeit noch tolerabel ist. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Ich hab jetzt mal auf meinen Joghurt draufgeschaut - ist kein Zucker drin. Der steht zumindest nicht auf der Verpackung drauf. Das ist allerdings stinknormaler Naturjoghurt ohne irgendwelche Zusätze - kein LC1. Hab mal vor paar Wochen beim Einkaufen den Activa gecheckt. Was steht da als Erstes? Zucker! Damit würde ich mich niemals einschmieren, denn über den Zuckeranteil freuen sich die Pilze. 
Wenn auf der Verpackung "Zucker" angegeben ist, handelt es sich immer um raffinierten Zucker. Ist Milchzucker (Lactose) oder Fruchtzucker zugesetzt, dann steht das auch so da. Ist Joghurt lactosefrei, steht das ebenfalls drauf.

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Also ich habe ja vorgestern bedingt durch meine Anfrage wg. Pilzinfektion normalen Naturjoghur und den guten LC1(im Angebot) gekauft.
Auf der LC1 Joghurtpackung steht folgendes: 
Nährwerte pro 100g
Brennwert: 318kj/76kcal
Eiweiß: 4,7g
Kohlenhydraten:5,6g
davon Zucker(Milchzucker)5,6g
Fett: 3.5g
davon gesättigte Fettsäuren 2,4g
Ballaststoffe 0,0g
Natrium 0,07g 
Ich hätte allgemein eine Frage zum Milchzucker. Also Milch schmeckt ja süß,- also müßte da ja Milchzucker enthalten sein. Joghurt und Quark ist ein Produkt aus Mich,- also folge ich daraus, ist dort auch noch eine Spur Michzucker drin,-oder?
Jedenfalls ist das für mich ne´logische Schußfolgerung. 
So, der nächste bitte :laughter10:  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Der Milchzucker befindet sich im Serum (dem flüssigen Anteil der Milch). Im Quark und Joghurt ist zwar noch Lactose drin, aber nicht mehr in so hohen Mengen wie in der Milch (weil eingedickt). Das Gleiche gilt für Käse: je härter, umso weniger Lactose ist drin.

----------


## Justitia

Danach handelt es sich beim LC1 bei den 5,6 g Kohlehydraten also um 5,6 g Milchzucker. Das wäre dann ja schon mal geklärt. Wenn Du Filliz oder Christiane vielleicht noch mal beim Naturjoghurt nachschauen könntest, welche Angaben bei den Kohlehydraten (gegebenenfalls Zucker) da gemacht wurden?
Wie Früchte Fruchtzucker enthalten, werden Michprodukte natürlicherweise wohl Milchzucker enthalten. Dieser logischen Schlußfolgerung würde ich mich auch erst mal anschließen. Mit der Deklarationspflicht bezüglich Zusätzen gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn Zucker zugesetzt wird, dieser deklariert werden muß. Wenn er natürlicherweise enthalten ist, scheint dies ja anders geregelt zu sein, und da genügt wohl die Angabe über die Kohlehydrate.
Bei den Lactosefreien Joghurts gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man diesen natürlichen Anteil entfernt hat.

----------


## Christiane

Bei meinem Joghurt handelt es sich um Bioghurt der Marke Herzgut. Kohlehydryte 6,4g je 100g Joghurt. Da Zucker hier nicht extra aufgeführt ist, gehe ich davon aus, daß die aufgeführten KH joghurteigener Zucker ist. Wenn raffinierter Zucker in Lebensmitteln enthalten ist, erscheint auf der Verpackung unter "Inhaltsstoffe" immer "Zucker". Wenn nicht, sind die Kohlehydrate natürlicher Bestandteil.

----------


## Muschel

Eigentlich hatte ich den Zucker nur unter anderem aufgeführt, es ging viel mehr um diese Aussage, daß Lc1-Joghurt besser sei als normaler Naturjoghurt, z.B. um Juckreiz bei Vaginalpilz zu lindern.  
Ich habe die Tage da mal ein wenig weitergelesen und habe z.B. die Aussage gefunden, daß man diese Lc1, Actimel etc. ein Leben lang jeden Tag in ausreichender Menge essen müßte, um überhaupt einen kleinen Erfolg damit zu haben. Es ist aber so, daß diese Kulturen es gar nicht bis in den Darm schaffen aufgrund der Magensäure und somit 0,0 Wirkung haben, also ganz anders, als es einem in der Werbung (ich denke da vor allem an die "Gemälde" des Herrn Kachelmann!) suggeriert wird.  
Eßt Ihr diese doch sehr teuren, teilweise stark mit Zucker versetzten Spezialjoghurts bzw. trinkt Ihr die Drinks?  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

> Es ist aber so, daß diese Kulturen es gar nicht bis in den Darm schaffen aufgrund der Magensäure und somit 0,0 Wirkung haben, also ganz anders, als es einem in der Werbung (ich denke da vor allem an die "Gemälde" des Herrn Kachelmann!) suggeriert wird.   
> LG, Andrea

 In der Ernährungsberatung bei der Reha wurde uns erzählt, man müßte pro Tag mindestens 500g Joghurt essen, damit überhaupt einige Bakterien im Darm landen. Also ich esse ja gern und oft Joghurt, aber das schafft doch kein Mensch!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn ich ein paar Pfunde verlieren will dann tue ich genau das!
Ich ersetze eine Mahlzeit am Tag durch 500gr Naturjoghurt.
Da purzeln die Pfunde recht rasch....
Ich mag den aus dem Kühlregal beim LIDL am allerliebsten. 
Ich verstehe aber den ganzen Hype auf diese, in meinen Augen sehr seltsamen, Narungsprodukte, nicht.
Ich hab es schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, wie konnte die Menschheit nur die letzten 7 Millionen Jahr ohne auskommen? 
Das ist übrigns das Selbe wie mit den Früchten aus den Bechern ausm Kühlregal, auch hier ist es so das die NICHTS bringen, frisches Obst ist immer noch das Beste...

----------


## Justitia

@ Muschel 
Dein Zitat:  

> daß Lc1-Joghurt besser sei als normaler Naturjoghurt, z.B. um Juckreiz bei Vaginalpilz zu lindern.

 Vielleicht habe ich mich da etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt. 
Mir kam es auf den Stamm lactobacillus acidophulus (La1/Lactobacillus johnsonii) an, da laut einem Buch, dass sich etwas genauer mit einzelnen Mikroorganismen beschäftigt, Lactobacillus gasseri (wo der nun drin ist weiß ich nicht) und Lactobacillus acidophulus besonders gut auf das Scheidenmillieu auswirken. (Behandlung mit in Joghurt getränkten Tempons) 
Mittlerweile habe ich mal nachgeschaut, acidophulus ist auch in anderen Kulturen vertreten. Beim BiAC von Aldi wohl auch, habe da aber keine "gesicherte" Angabe zu gefunden.   

> Eßt Ihr diese doch sehr teuren, teilweise stark mit Zucker versetzten Spezialjoghurts bzw. trinkt Ihr die Drinks?

 Zu meinem Lieblingsjoghurt gehört Activa mit Ceralien. (Die anderen aus der Activia Palette schmecken mir nicht so gut). Diesen gönne ich mir aber nur aus geschmacklichen Gründen, eben weil ich ihn total lecker finde. Mit Fett- und Zuckergehalt beschäftige ich mich weniger, da für mich eher Potential für Gewichtszunahme als für -Abnahme besteht, stehen für mich da geschmackliche Aspekte im Vordergrund. (Darf auch gern ein Sahnejoghurt sein)   

> Es ist aber so, daß diese Kulturen es gar nicht bis in den Darm schaffen aufgrund der Magensäure und somit 0,0 Wirkung haben,

 Ganz so schlimm ist es wohl nicht. Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus: http://www.dge.de/modules.php?name=N...rticle&sid=156  
"Die Darmflora des Menschen zählt rund 400 verschiedene Arten. Sie setzt sich aus mehr als 1014 Keimen zusammen. Das sind mehr als der Körper Zellen besitzt. Besonders dicht besiedelt ist der Dickdarm. Die Mikroorganismen bilden ein komplexes System. Zu den gesundheitsfördernden Keimen werden Milchsäurebakterien wie Lactobazillen und Bifidobakterien gezählt. Die meisten Stämme, die die Hersteller von sogenannten probiotischen Produkten einsetzen, sind Vertreter dieser Gattungen.
Werden Bakterien mit der Nahrung aufgenommen, dann tötet normalerweise der stark saure Mageninhalt die Mehrzahl der Keime ab. Eine eiweißreiche Nahrung, insbesondere Milch und Milchprodukte, wirkt jedoch als Puffer und schützt die Mikroorganismen vor der Magensäure. Probiotische Milchprodukte sind so entwickelt, dass die Mehrzahl der Bakterien die Magenpassage überlebt. Aber auch die Bakterienkulturen von herkömmlichen, nicht wärmebehandelten, Joghurts überleben - wenn auch in geringerer Anzahl - die Magensäure. Die überlebenden Bakterien können sich im Dickdarm ansiedeln. Das Ansiedeln von milchsäurebildenden Bakterien ist für den Menschen besonders wichtig, wenn die Bakterienzusammensetzung der Darmflora gestört ist, z. B. nach der Einnahme von Antibiotika oder nach einer Chemotherapie. In einem solchen Fall sind laut Deutscher Gesellschaft für Ernährung (DGE) e.V. alle Milchprodukte, die Laktobazillus- und Bifidus-Bakterienstämme enthalten, empfehlenswert"  
@ Christiane, 
Dein Zitat: 

> In der Ernährungsberatung bei der Reha wurde uns erzählt, man müßte pro Tag mindestens 500g Joghurt essen, damit überhaupt einige Bakterien im Darm landen. Also ich esse ja gern und oft Joghurt, aber das schafft doch kein Mensch!

 Das "kein Mensch" hat Schubser ja schon relativiert. Meine Schwiemu hätte es nach erfolgter Chemotherapie aber auch nicht geschafft. Wir haben dann eben auf die wirklich "teuren" Präparate zurückgegriffen, um die Darmflora wieder aufzubauen. Auf der Suche nach Kostengünstigeren Varianten bin ich mal hier gelandet: http://www.forum.em-effektive-mikroorganismen.de/
Da bleibt dann aber für meinen Geschmack schon ein "Restrisiko", was die Anwendung beim Menschen angeht. Fand dies Forum aber schon sehr interessant. 
@ Schubser, 
Dein Zitat:  

> wie konnte die Menschheit nur die letzten 7 Millionen Jahr ohne auskommen?

 Vielleicht brauchte die Menschheit diese Dinge früher nicht, weil die Ernährungsgewohnheiten wesentlich natürlicher waren. Stichwort "denaturierte Nahrung". 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Justitia

Habe mal auf einer Flasche nachgeschaut, die einen Kräuter- und Pflanzenextrakt mit probiotischen Mikroorganismen zum Inhalt hatte.
Unter Zutaten stand da unter anderem: "Wasser, Melasse und Zuckerarten (die Melasse und Zuckerarten werden während des Fermentationsprozesses von den probiotischen Mikroorganismen verbraucht und in Milchsäure umgewandelt)."
Meine Mutmaßung dazu wäre, dass die Mikroorganismen ja auch etwas Nahrung brauchen und es daher wahrscheinlich vollkommen Zuckerfrei im Joghurt nicht funktionieren würde.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich bin mir sichr as der Mensch das heute immer noch nicht braucht!
Wenn er sich einigermaßen ausgewogen ernäht....
Was im ürbigen nicht besonders schwierig ist, schwierig ist nur auf die Suggestionen der Werbebotschaften nicht herein zufallen....

----------


## Justitia

@ Schubser, 
Dein Zitat:  

> Ich bin mir sichr as der Mensch das heute immer noch nicht braucht!
> Wenn er sich einigermaßen ausgewogen ernäht....

 Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass jeder Mensch die Zufuhr von effektiven Mikroorganismen braucht. Bin aber schon der Meinung, dass eine gesunde Darmflora einen hohen Stellenwert für die Gesundheit hat.
Das mit der ausgewogenen Ernährung ist ja auch von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Ich weiß meist nicht, wie das Gemüse, das Obst oder auch Fleischprodukte "behandelt" wurden, ehe sie bei mir im Magen landen. Ich ernähre mich auch nicht ausschließlich mit "gesunden" Nahrungsmitteln. Auch bei mir gibt es mal ein Fertiggericht, fast food, Süßigkeiten....Wenn Du so willst nicht ausgewogen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Warum sollte das nicht ausgewogen sein?
Bei uns gibt es das auch alles, was denkst du den wie die Menschen sich früher ernährt haben? 
Im Mitteralter von Dünnbier, Getreidebrei, Brot und Wurzelgemüse, Obst.
Aus Armut wurde alle gegessen!
Süßes gab es auch, z.B. in honiggetränkte Kuchen und was die Natur so hergab. 
In der heutigen Wohlstandsgesellschaft wird immer wieder hinein interpretiert, suggeriert was Mann, Frau und Kinder essen müssen damit sie gesund bleiben oder werden... 
Schön wenn du so Zeit übrig hast um dir den Kopf zu zerbrechen was du essen MUSST damit es dir (vermeintlich) gut geht! 
Bei uns gibt es jede Menge Joghurt da unsere Kinder das sehr mögen.
Dabei gibt es was der Markt so her gibt, mit oder ohne Geschmack, Fruchtzutaten.... 
Wir kaufen Obst und Gemüse vom Markt und im Supermarkt und zerbrechen uns nicht den Kopf woher was kommt und ob da jetzt was drin ist das uns vielleicht in 1000 Jahren schaden kann oder könnte oder eben auch nicht.
In Deutschland werden Lebensmittel kontrolliert oder manchmal auch nicht wie uns die Geschichte des Fleisches zeigt. 
Da wo ich im Moment bin, geschied dies NICHT, wir haben z.B Versuche mit Hühnerfleisch gemacht.
Wenn man das in Deutschland verkaufen wollte, dürfte es nur in Apotheken vertrieben werden.
In der Petrischale war rund um das Fleisch keine Bakterie zu finden.... 
Also zerbreche dir nicht über alles Mögliche den Kopf sondern geniesse das Leben.

----------


## Muschel

Hi Schubser,  
danke, Du hast mir aus der Seele geschrieben! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Justitia

@ Schubser, 
Dein Zitat:  

> Im Mitteralter von Dünnbier, Getreidebrei, Brot und Wurzelgemüse, Obst.
> Aus Armut wurde alle gegessen!
> Süßes gab es auch, z.B. in honiggetränkte Kuchen und was die Natur so hergab.

 Mein Einwand bezog sich nicht auf das was gegessen wurde, sondern darauf wie "natürlich" diese Nahrungsmittel noch waren. Da gab es z.B. noch keine Zusatzstoffe aus dem E-Bereich. Ich meinte z.B so was: http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ticke...id_377699.html 
Wenn Du Dir dann hier  http://www.medizinkritik.de/autoren/sld03.htmetwas über die Wirkung von Östrogenen durchliest verstehst Du vielleicht besser was ich meine. 
Deinen Rat mein Leben zu genießen, beherzige ich schon. Ich bin eher mit robuster Gesundheit gesegnet, und mein Organismus kommt mit möglichen Schadstoffen scheinbar ganz gut klar. Dies gilt aber leider nicht für alle meiner Familienmitglieder. Wenn es dann Möglichkeiten gibt über die Nahrung etwas zum positiven hin zu verändern, dann interessiert mich das schon sehr. Gerade effektive Mikroorganismen betrachte ich da schon als eine therapeutisch gut wirksame, relativ Nebenwirkungsfreie Möglichkeit, etwas zum Positiven hin zu verändern. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du jetzt aufeinmal auf Östrogene kommst....  
In dem Artikel den du angeführt hast steht  

> ....Wirken kann ein probiotisches Milchprodukt allerdings nur, wenn nahezu täglich ein Probiotikum mit demselben Keim verzehrt wird.....Quelle

 Da steht es doch wirken kann es wenn überhaupt nur wenn du das Zeugs jeden ißt!
Oder wie Christiane geschrieben hat 500gr am Tag..... 
Naja was im Essen alles drin will ich persönlich garnicht so genau wissen.
Wobei in Deutschland die Lebensmittel kontrolliert werden.
Wie ich geschrieben habe, der Versuch mit dem Hühnchen... aber der fand nicht in Deutschland statt...

----------


## Justitia

die Östrogene dienten nur als Beispiel, dass man heutzutage das ein oder andere mit der Ernährung zu sich nimmt, dass nicht unbedingt der Gesundheit förderlich ist.
Ich gehe bei meiner Ernährung auch mehr danach worauf ich Hunger habe. Denke dabei auch nicht an irgendwelche Schadstoffe. 
Wenn Du so willst mach ich mir da auch keinen Kopf. Wenn es aber Probleme gesundheitlicher Art gibt, gucke ich schon, ob sich die nicht erst mal über die Ernährung beeinflussen lassen. 
Einen Joghurt esse ich auch fast täglich. (Ganz selten mal ein 500gr. Glas) 
In Deutschland finde ich auch, dass man hier schon sensibilisiert mit dem Thema umgeht. Antibiotikabehandlung und direkte Schlachtung ist auch verboten. Gut finde ich auch, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist das Schlachtvieh mit Östrogenen zu behandeln (mästen). In Amerika ist es erlaubt. Alle die ich kenne, und die für längere Zeit dort waren, hatten gewichtsmäßig gut zugelegt (jedenfalls die Mädels).  
Wenn da wo Du jetzt bist das Fleisch schon apothekenpflichtig ist, dann genieße doch Deinen Joghurt doppelt. Ab und an ein 500 gr. Glas kann dann ja nicht schaden. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Leider ist das hier mit dem Jogurt nich s einfach.
Hier gibt es meisten keinen....

----------


## Justitia

Was gibts denn da überhaupt noch genießbares zu essen?

----------


## Justitia

Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass es auch Geräte zur Selbstherstellung von Joghurt gibt. Wäre das für Dich vorstellbar?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wieso sollte ich meinen Joghurt selber herstellen?
Wenn ich wieder in deutschland bin kannich mir den in jedem Lebensmittelgeschäft kaufen.
Ich halte nix vom Joghurt selber machen... wieso auch?

----------


## Justitia

Weiß ja nicht wie lange Du da bist wo Du jetzt bist und wie sehr Dir Dein Joghurt dort fehlt. Also nichts für ungut, war nur ein Gedanke.

----------


## Justitia

Hab noch mal was zum Joghurt gefunden. Die Aussagen kommen wohl von einer "unabhängigen" Untersuchung. 
Danach muß man nicht täglich einen Joghurt essen um einen positiven Effekt zu haben. Hier der link: http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ernae...id_139963.html

----------

